# How to remove this countertop?



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 17, 2016)

I think I need to remove the sink.

How do I do this? The clips underneath seem impossible to remove. I can't get to the screw heads.


----------



## CharlieO (Sep 17, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I think I need to remove the sink.
> 
> How do I do this? The clips underneath seem impossible to remove. I can't get to the screw heads.



The clips are easy to remove. there is a slot in the bottom of them for a flat head screw driver. Just turn them until the clip is loose.

If you have the room you could pull the sink attached to the counter. Either way you need to disconnect all the plumbing.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 17, 2016)

If they don&#8217;t want to turn the screws that is grab the clamp with a pliers and twist it around 90 degrees. Looks like the counter top is shot where water had leaked in under the sink. 

Start by doing the dishes and then shut off the water. Unhook the drain and water supply lines, get the clips loose and pry up on the sink and she should pop out. Then figure out what you want to do for a new countertop. 

If I thought I was going to replace it all I would have all the new stuff there before I started so I wouldn&#8217;t have the kitchen down for more than a couple hours.


----------



## mabloodhound (Sep 17, 2016)

Make sure you're turning those clip screws the correct direction.  Should be right hand clockwise.
And when you go to put the new sink in (or put this one back) get new clips.  Also cut the hole for the new sink, centered over the cabinet doors.  It will look better.  You can extend any plumbing to meet the new sink lines.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 17, 2016)

You can remove the counter with the sink still in it. The counter is likely screwed from underneath through blocks in the corners of the cabinets.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 29, 2016)

My problem now is that the garbage disposal prevents me from removing the sink and counter. The metal part that is above the sink gets in the way when I try to take the disposal out.

I tried to upload pictures, but I've reached my quota for attachments and the site is not letting me delete old ones for some reason.

https://www.google.com/search?site=.....0j0i131k1j0i20k1j0i10k1j33i21k1.PD8c8qfOw6s

Here you can see pictures of the part that's getting in the way. I think it's called a "garbage disposal sink liner."


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 29, 2016)

Someone put it together so it has to come apart.


----------



## Snoonyb (Sep 29, 2016)

The disposal is removed from the bottom, first, making the whole assembly far more manageable.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqhmmo8DuhQ[/ame]


----------

